# مكتبة توبكون "topcon"



## م / البربري (7 أبريل 2009)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعتبر الاجهزة المساحية هي العمود الفقري للعمل المساحي ومن اجل هذا تعمل كل الشركات المنتجة للاجهزة المساحية علي تطوير وتحديث الاجهزة التي تقوم بإنتاجها مثل شركة توبكون اليابانية وسوكيا اليابانية ( اصبح اسمها سوكيا توبكون بعد ان قامت شركة توبكون بشراءها ) وشركة لايكا السويسرية 
لهذا اردت ان اعرض المنتجات الحديثة من انتاج شركة توبكون وسيكون العرض شاملا المواصفات الفنية وطريقة التشغيل وعلي استعداد لاجابة اي اسئلة بعون الله تعالي


----------



## طوكر (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا م البربري
لو أمكن ممكن تعمل لينا مقارنة بين منتجات اللايكا وما يعادلها من السوكيا توبكون ليستفيد الجميع من المقارنة ؟؟


----------



## م / البربري (7 أبريل 2009)

اخي الفاضل طوكر 
ساقوم ان شاء الله باعداد المقارنة ولكنها ستاخذ بعض الوقت
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## م / البربري (7 أبريل 2009)

*Gts 753*

تعتبر محطة الرصد المتكاملة من اكثر الاجهزة المستخدمة في اعمال المساحة واكثرها تطورا وقد قمت برفع ملف لشرح محطة الرصد المتكاملة topcon gts 753 لكي يستفيد منه الجميع والملف من اعداد قسم التدريب والدعم الفني بشركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية الوكيل الوحيد شركة توبكون داخل مصر فلا تحرموهم من دعاءكم


----------



## القافلة تسير (7 أبريل 2009)

للعلم شركة توبكون اليابانية مازالت كما هي 
والتي تغير اسمها هي شركة سوكيا وتغير الي سوكيا توبكون لفترة انتقالية تنتهي عام 2011 وذلك اثر قيام شركة توبكون بشراء شركة سوكيا في خطوة كانت مفاجاة لسوق الاجهزة المساحية ولكل عشاق سوكيا


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## هانى عامر (8 أبريل 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر ونرجو المزيد


----------



## Moh_refat (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ديكابري (8 أبريل 2009)

تنبية هام لم تقوم شركة توبكون بشراء سوكيا ولكن قام المالك لشركة توبكون وهو توشيبا بشراء نسبة من أسهم شركة سوكيا ولكن لايعني ذلك توقف شركة سوكيا بل تحملت شركة سوكيا أعباء تطوير أجهزة توبكون ونرجو من السيد المهندس المحترم بذكر الحقيقة كاملة وعدم الكذب على الناس أتقي الله يابشمهندس بربري ولا تزال سوكيا تعمل بكامل كفائتها وانتظرو منها الجديد أن شاء الله قريبا وحصريا


----------



## م / البربري (8 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ديكابري
اولا سامحك الله علي اتهامي بالكذب والله يعلم اني لست بكذاب
ثانيا : لم يرد في الموضوع ان شركة سوكيا قد توقفت ولكني قلت ان اسمها اصبح سوكيا توبكون بعد قيام توبكون بشراءها وهذا ليس افتراء وليس من عندي ولكنه منشور علي مواقع النت ومنها موقع شركة سوكيا نفسه 
www.sokkia.com الذي بمجرد ان تفتحه ستجد لوجو شركة توبكون وتجد ان الموقع تغير الي sokkiatopcon وتجد ايضا مقالا مفاده ان شركة توبكون استحوذت علي شركة سوكيا وايضا هذا المقال موجود علي كثير من المواقع وقد ذكرت موقع سوكيا الام ليفيد انني لا اكذب 
اما بخصوص ان سوكيا تحملت عبء تطوير توبكون اعتقد انه لا مجال له من الصحة ومثال لذلك 
1 - محطة الرصد في توبكون تعمل من بيئة الويندوز منذ عام 2002 بينما بدات سوكيا عام 2008 او اواخر 2007 
2 - بالنسبة لاجهزة الرصد بدون عاكس فان اقصي مدي لتوبكون 2000 م بينما سوكيا 500 م 
3- بالنسبة لاجهزة gps قامت توبكون بالول جهاز يستقبل g3 وعدد قنواته 72 قناه
هذا مثال بسيط وعموما اترك لكل اعضاء المنتدي بعض الروابط التي تؤكد صدق كلامي

http://www.topconpositioning.com/new...ents-supplier/

http://www.gim-international.com/new..._Approved.html


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...Kw&refer=japan

http://www.geoconnexion.com/geo_news...a-combine/2975

http://www.roadsbridges.com/Topcon-S...newsPiece15346

ويوجد ايضا موضوع في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية عن هذا المعني بالرابط الاتي
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4077 وهو تحت عنوان الي كل عشاق سوكيا وداعا سوكيا
وعموما الاخ الفاضل ديكابري اذا كنت تعمل في توكيل سوكيا في مصر فان اعرف مدراءك فيمكن ان تسألهم
واخيرا اذا كان الحوار سيمتد بنا الي السباب والشتائم فانا اعتذر عن الرد عن اي مشاركة لك


----------



## م / البربري (8 أبريل 2009)

هذا رابط موضوع اخر فيه بعض اجهزة توبكون وهو منقول للامانة
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f12/topic-t378.htm


----------



## م / البربري (8 أبريل 2009)




----------



## ديكابري (8 أبريل 2009)

أظن أن لو حضرتك قرأت المقال المنشور بخصوص سوكيا توبكون كل اللي حصل أندماج للتعاون وليس لأيقاف شركة سوكيا وأعتقد لو ان هناك نية لأيقاف أنتاج سوكيا فلن تقوم الشركة بأصدار موديلات جديدة والسبقية في الأجهزه مش بأنظمة التشغيل سواء ويندوز أو غير ذلك الشركات دي أكبر من كده طب منا أقولك أنه سوكيا أول شركة في العالم تنتج جهاز دقتة نصف ثانية يبقى أنتوا فين من سوكيا أكيد هتحس أن الفرق شاسع بين سوكيا وتوبكون ولو عايز تتكلم عن الأسبقية لمين أفتح الجهاز بتاعك من سنتين فاتو ووبص على التكنولوجيا الداخلية مش نظام تشغيل ومسافة رصد بدون عاكس وأنتا بتقول أنك بتقيس 2000 متر طب ما تقول النظام المستخدم في القياس أية والدقة كام طب سوكيا بترصد 6000 متر على العاكس وتوبكون 3000 متر طب أنتا فين من سوكيا يابشمهندس التطور في الحاجات اللي أهم من نظام التشغيل ومن قياس مسافات كبيرة بدون دقة وحاجات تانية كتير مش عاوز أتكلم عنها وانا عمري ما أقصد سب أو قذف لحضرتك أنا بكن ليك كل الأحترام والتقدير بس أحب أما نتناول موضوع في النقاش نكون صادقين مع انفسنا قبل ما نكون صادقين مع الناس. وأنا أسف لسوء فهمك لموضوعي


----------



## ديكابري (8 أبريل 2009)

O’Connor said, “It will be business as usual for both companies, with no change in brand or distribution network. But, a combining of resources of this magnitude creates natural synergistic opportunities in the key areas of engineering and manufacturing that will allow both companies to perform certain business operations more efficiently. Combining these two strong leaders in the survey industry dramatically and positively changes the dynamics of the global survey marketplace." 
ده جزء من المقال المنشور في الموقع اللي أنتا وضعه وترجمة الجزء ده هي 
وقال اوكونور ، وقال "سيكون العمل كالمعتاد لكلتا الشركتين ، دون أي تغيير في العلامة التجارية أو في شبكة التوزيع. ولكن ، من الجمع بين هذا الحجم من الموارد الطبيعية ويخلق فرص التآزر في المجالات الرئيسية لتصميم وتصنيع والتي تسمح للشركات على حد سواء لأداء بعض العمليات التجارية أكثر كفاءة. الجمع بين قادة أقوياء في صناعة أجهزة المساحة بشكل كبير تغييرات إيجابية في السوق العالمية ".


----------



## ديكابري (8 أبريل 2009)

وعلى الرغم من هذا الأندماج ستظل كلا الشركتين كلا منهما له منتجاته ولن ينتقل توكيل توبكون لسوكيا ولا العكس


----------



## edama (8 أبريل 2009)

تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين,يأخ بربري ممكن استفسر من حضرتك ؟عل قامت شركة القاهرة فى مصر بأخذ توكيل سوكيا
بمعنى لو حبيت اشترى جهاو سوكيا اروح للقاهرة ولا لشركة سيرفيينج سيستمز ,اذا كانت الاجابة نعم اذا فعلا توبكون اشترت سوكيا,اما اذا كان لا فان ذلك لم يحدث ,لانه لايمكن ان يكون للشركة الواحدة توكيلين فى نفس البلد


----------



## edama (8 أبريل 2009)

*تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين,يأخ بربري ممكن استفسر من حضرتك ؟هل قامت شركة القاهرة فى مصر بأخذ توكيل سوكيا
بمعنى لو حبيت اشترى جهاز سوكيا اروح للقاهرة ولا لشركة سيرفيينج سيستمز ,اذا كانت الاجابة نعم اذا فعلا توبكون اشترت سوكيا,اما اذا كان لا فان ذلك لم يحدث ,لانه لايمكن ان يكون للشركة الواحدة توكيلين فى نفس البلد*​


----------



## م / البربري (8 أبريل 2009)

م / ديكابري
شكرا لمرورك واعتقد لو انك تعرفني فاني ولله الحمد صادق مع نفسي ومع الاخرين وبخصوص الفروق الفنية للاجهزة المختلفة توجد عندي مقارنات جاهزة ان اردت ان ارسلها اليك توضح نقط تفوق توبكون وايضا توضح نقط تفوق سوكيا وتوجد ايضا مقارنات ثلاثية ( توبكون - سوكيا - لايكا ) اذا اردتها ولكنها ليست للنشر حاليا
اما بخصوص توقف سوكيا عن الانتاج فلم يرد هذا في مشاركتي وممكن ان ترجع للمشاركة المكتوبة لتلاحظ ذلك 
وعلي فكرة انت الذي اشرت الي ذلك 
(( كل ما قلته انا سوكيا اصبح اسمها سوكيا توبكون ) واعتقد ان هذا صحيح بنسبة 100 %


----------



## م / البربري (8 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد اننا بذلك سوف نخرج عن الموضوع الاصلي وهو انشاء مكتبة لتوبكون 
وعموما انا لم اقصد ما فهمه الاخوة من توقف انتاج سوكيا وان كان في الملفات الموجودة علي النت رد عليهم 
لاننا في جدال حول هذا الموضوع منذ عام 2007 وعموما بحلول عام 2011 ستتضح كل الحقائق
وسلامي لكل العاملين بسيرفينج سيستمز 
واعتذر ان سببت لهم مشاركتي هذا الازعاج وساحاول تغييرها ان شاء الله اذا وافقت ادارة المنتدي لانني لا اريد الدخول في جدل حول مصير الشركات 
عموما انا اكن الاحترام لاجهزة سوكيا ولايكا وترمبل ولكل العاملين بهذه التوكيلات لاني علي معرفة بعدد كبير منهم


----------



## ديكابري (8 أبريل 2009)

وأنا كمان في أنتظار عام 2011 وصدقني مفيش حاجه هتحصل لأن كلها أوهام ولا حتى بعد 20 سنة


----------



## م / البربري (8 أبريل 2009)

المواصفات الفنية لتيودليت رقمي ماركة topcon
*- **التيودوليت مصمم لمقاومة تسرب المياه والرطوبة داخله*
*- **يقرأ مباشرة واحد ثانية بدقة 5 ثانية *
*- **قوة تكبير التلسكوب 30مرة*
*- **الجهاز يحتوى على 2 شاشة*
*- **يعطى صورة معتدلة ويمكن إضاءة الشاشة للعمل ليلا*
*- **يمكن تصفير الزاوية الأفقية وظهورها متيامن ومتياسر*
*- **اقل قراءة لزوايا(**(**1"/5"*
*- **إمكانية تحويل الزاوية الرأسية إلى نسبة مئوية*
*- **الجهاز يقرأ الزوايا بالتقدير الستيني والمئوي*
*- **جميع الأجزاء الميكانيكية الداخلية من المعدن ذات متانة عالية لتحمل الأعمال المساحية الشاقة*


----------



## م / البربري (9 أبريل 2009)

*ميزان ليزر*

اخواني اعضاء المنتدي
ارفع اليكم اليوم شرح ميزان ليزر دوار ماركة topcon وهو من اعداد فريق الدعم الفني والتدريب بشركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل توبكون في مصر


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 أبريل 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## م / البربري (12 أبريل 2009)

بعد المواضيع في المنتديات التي يوجد بها شرح لاجهزة توبكون

http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f12/topic-t378.htm

http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4133

http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4076


----------



## م / البربري (16 أبريل 2009)

شرح لجهاز gps ماركة توبكون


----------



## حيدر1974 (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali992 (16 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك جزيل الشكر اخي البربري على كل المعلومات التي قمت بتقديمها لنا حول هدا النوع من الاجهزة .
جازاك الله كل خير و جعل هدا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## م / البربري (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## طبوغراف (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي البربري على المعلومات_
وعلى الروابط_
_وجزاك عنا كل خير_


----------



## محمدين علي (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## topographer (4 يونيو 2009)

مع تطور الشركات تبقى منتجات شركة ويلد هي الاحسن والاسهل استخداما"


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ياشباب وعايزين شرح جهاز topcon GPT9000A


----------



## bakr salman (4 يونيو 2009)

أشكر الاخ الكريم على هذه الاضافة الجديدة بالنسبة لى 
وانا من محبى التعامل مع توبكون الجبار


----------



## tygo_m2 (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرالجزاء


----------



## ahmedkobro (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ثامر البصري (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الدباح السويفي (29 يناير 2010)

*تحزير لمن يتجاهل استفساراتي ليس له الا $*

:2:اريد شرح جهاز توبكون 703&702 انا عارف انه قديم :79:
ولو أمكن ممكن تعمل لينا مقارنة بين منتجات اللايكا وما يعادلها من السوكيا توبكون ليستفيد الجميع من المقارنة ؟؟:78:


----------



## gpsusama (30 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
لا داعى للجدال لان توبكن بالفعل اشترت سوكيا بدليل تغير اسم المنتج سوكيا الى سوكيا - توبكن و ليس العكس كما ان حجم اعمال توبكن يعادل 7 مرات سوكيا - و توبكن تنتج ليزر 2000 متر و هو الذى لم تتوصل الية اى شركة اخرى.
م اسامة سيد


----------



## باسم المسعودي (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن كتيب عن توتل ستيشن توبكون 7002


----------



## ثامرعبدالله محمد (3 مارس 2010)

نشكرك يا أستاذنا وندعو الله القدير ان يثيبك خير الجزاء


----------



## ثامرعبدالله محمد (3 مارس 2010)

ممكن يا استاذ فيديو او كتاب تعليمي لجهاز top con 7500


----------



## khalilll (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياشباب تبكون جهاز ممتاز جدا وسهل الاستخدام وسهل ان كان جي بي اس او توتل بشكل عام انما في مشكله في المندوبين وصيانته مع كل الشكر للاستاذ مسطفى فرع جدة والاستاذ جودة فرع الدمام 

اخوكم محب تبكون خليل


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ارجو منك شرح لكيفية تحميل البيانات من الكمبيوتر الى جهاز توبكون 235 ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عرفه السيد (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك انا من عشاق توبكون


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (16 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ss_online1 (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 مايو 2010)

*الاجهزة تنوعة والله يساعدنا على ذلك *


----------



## حسني القاضي (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sea_gull (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير
اريد شرح لجهاز الثيودلايت الالكتروني توب كون
اكون شاكرة الكم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (30 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى فى شرح وافى عن جهاز التوتال استيشن مش لاقى ارجو الافادة


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وكمان نفسى فى شرح الاوتوكاد لان انا تعبت


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد عليا افادكم الله


----------



## M.ROMIH (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل من امتى وسوكيا عليها *أعباء تطوير أجهزة *توبكون* لا تحول بتضليل الناس لان الحقيقه معروفه وهى شراء ان شركه سوكيا اصبحت ملك شركه توبكون وخش على الموقع وشوف *


----------



## M.ROMIH (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وبعدين مش اخلاق اصلا انك تتهم م/البربرى بالكذب عيب يا استاذ يا فاضل


----------



## faisal aburaya (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور


----------



## السواحلي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## ابو علي السوادي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة وبعد 

اشكرك اخي م / البربري 
مدير شركة القاهرة للأعمال الهندسية فرع الاسكندرية 
على هذا المجهود الطيب الذي قدمتة وكنت اود ان اخبرك بانه لدي في المكتب جهاز (TOPCON GTS 230) واريد ان اعمل عليه فاذا كان لديك شرح مبسط ومفصل للجهاز اكون شاكر لك و اي اخ اخر يفيدني بمعلومات على الجهاز .
وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## sosohoho (5 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يمكن شرح كيفية ادخال قيمة العاكس في حالة استبدالة وما هي القيمة الواجب وضعها (( اي في حالة الاستبدال )) وكلنا نعرف ان القيمة هي صفر في حالة عدم التغير ...وارجو ان يكون الشرح على gts 230


----------



## م / البربري (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ابو علي
عذرا لتاخري في الرد وساوافيك ان شاء الله بشرح لمحطة gts235


----------



## م / البربري (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*شرح لمحطة الرصد gts235n*

مرفق شرح المحطة


----------



## ابو علي السوادي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

```

```



م / البربري قال:


> مرفق شرح المحطة



جزاك الله الف خير اخي م / البربري على تكرمك وقد استفدت منها ايما استفاد ودعوت لك بالتوفيق 

والحمد لله قد مسحت بالجهاز اكثر من موقع وقمت بتنزيل إلى الجهاز دون اي مشاكل 

ولاكن اعذرني فــ انا مزعج بعض الشيئ فكنت اريد منك اذا سمحت وتكرمت اريد ان اتوسع
في الجهاز بشكل اكثر ومعرفة كل شيئ فية اذا امكن وبشرح مبسط كما عهدناك.​


----------



## crazy_eng48 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

حارث البدراني قال:


> وجزاك الله خيراااا


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أيهم عقيل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ماجد الحربى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

god save you


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس البربري السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكرا لما قدمته من شروحات للاجهزه السابقه ونرجو المزيد
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوسرحان (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## أويس بن عامر (6 يناير 2011)

[بارك الله لكل من يساهم فى نفع المسلمين ....... فخير الناس أنفعهم للناس


----------



## أويس بن عامر (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجمعنا على الخير والمعرفة


----------



## wael7sport (7 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم 
عندي سوال وطلب من حضرتك لقد سالته كثيرا ولكن للاسف الى الان ام احصل على الجواب الشافي
بلنسبة ل topcon GPS GPT7500 هل ياتي معه برنامج topcon tools نسخة كاملة اي ليست ديمو
حيث عندي نسخة demo اذا امكن ان تعطني كرك او سيريل للبرنامج


----------



## م ياسر1 (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*عملية التثليث (بالإنجليزية: Triangulation) في علم المثلثات والهندسة الرياضية هي عملية إيجاد إحداثيات والمسافة إلى نقطة بحساب طول ضلع مثلث باستخدام القياسات المأخوذة لزوايا وأضلاع المثلث المشكل من تلك النقطة ونقطتين مرجعيتين باستخدام قانون الجيب.
يستخدم التثليث في العديد من التطبيقات منها علم المساحة، الملاحة، الفلك، توجيه الصواريخ في العلوم العسكرية وغيرها.
[عدل] الحساب



 

الزاويتان α, β والمسافة AB معروفة مسبقاً
من الممكن حساب C باستخدام المسافة RC أو MC
RC من الممكن إيجاد موقع النقطة C من قانون الجيب








والأن نستطيع حساب AB و BC






الخطوة الأخيرة هي حساب RC



أو



وتعطى النتيجة بدلالة AB والزاويتين α و β بإحدى الطريقتين





من الممكن حساب MC باستخدام قانون جيب التمام و مبرهنة فيثاغورس







*


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## noor-noor (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## marsen (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي بي اذا امكن انو تزودنا بمعلومات و شرح استعمال توبكون gts 502 النورمال لأن كنت استعمل لايكا و هسة بدول الجهاز فشوية اكو فرق ...و شكرا اخي العزيز..الرد؟؟


----------



## شريف العربى (24 يوليو 2011)

نرجو منك اخى الكريم عقد المقارنة بين جميع شركات الاجهزة المساحية وذلك للايضاح الفرق مثل شركات trimble nikon pentax وذلك للانها أجهزة متواجدة بالسوق بالفعل ونرها ونعمل عليها فنرجو عقد مقارنة توضح أهم المزايا والعيوب وبالتحديد بين الشركات اليابانية وهى topcon sokkia pentax nikon 
ونحيطكم بأنة شركة سوكيا هى من قامت بشراء شركة توبكون وليس العكس 
شكراا لك ونرجو الرد


----------



## جديد1234 (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المشتركين في الحوار 
اوكد لكم ان شركة سوكيا بمصر الان هي وكيلة شركة توبكن 
وصيانة اجهزة توبكن بسوكيا الان
وكانت البداية من مصر دائما 
فهذا ينهي الجدال الجاري بين الاخوان جميعا
وانا واثق من كلامي واتصلو بسوكيا وتاكدو 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ماجد محمد 1981 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزوجك خير النساء


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جاري النحميل


----------



## محمدقبلان (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء​ممكن شرح resection مع نقاط لا يمكن وصول اليها ب topcon gpt 7002
​


----------

